# Korean Facial Paper Masks!!



## sedated_xtc (Nov 7, 2011)

Ladies, I've recently found this new line of Koraen facial paper essence masks under MJ Care and they sound like they're pretty awesome! 

  	Has anybody here tried them? Which ones would you recommend?


----------

